# Semiconductores Biologicos



## danielpardo (Jul 27, 2011)

Muy Buenos Dias a todos los miembros de la comunidad de foros de electronica.

Me preguntaba si alguien sabe algo acerca de semiconductores biologicos, informacion, articulos lo que sea...

Gracias...


----------



## Unikfriend (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Daniel, 
los unicos que conozco son los OLED (organic-light-emitting-diode) 
creo que ya hay displays flexibles con esa tecnologia.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 2, 2011)

Hay investigaciones que tratan de unir neuronas con circuitos digitales... pero aun no hay nada concreto.... y tambien estan saliendo nuevos compuestos muy prometedores... como el grafeno...


----------



## Xander (Ago 3, 2011)

Sinceramente yo no se mucho sobre el tema...

...me llamo la atencion lo que dijo chico...


Chico3001 dijo:


> Hay investigaciones que tratan de unir neuronas con circuitos digitales...



...relacionandolo con esta NOTICIA que aparecio hace un año, creo que en este año que ha pasado se habrá experimentado mucho sobre eso...va por buen camino esa investigación, creo que sabiendo y "entendiendo" un poco el lenguaje neuronal, (por así llamarlo) se puede sincronizar con algún integrado electronico...

...hace un tiempo también, vi un video (el cual no encontré) donde un pequeño carrito esquivaba obstaculos, y todo el procesamiento lo hacia mediante un **cerebro de rata** , la verdad me impactó, pero no lo creí cien por ciento, aunque es posible... 

(tagea en google "RATCAR")

...en fin, se me vino todo eso a la mente al leer tu pregunta...

... estaré atento  , saludos!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2011)

Hace unos 10 años se experimentó con Fosfolípido empleados en altas frecuencias de conmutación


----------



## danielpardo (Ago 12, 2011)

mmmmm muchisimas gracias a todos por el aporte, he empleado muy bien toda la informacion....

me preguntaba si conocen algo mas de semiconductores biologicos????... Es que se encuentra muy poca informacion al respecto.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2011)

como cambia la ciencia che.......

llegara el dia en que un 556 sea un 555 esperando cria ??????


----------



## Xander (Ago 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> como cambia la ciencia che.......
> 
> llegara el dia en que un 556 sea un 555 esperando cria ??????





...no me cabe duda!


----------

